# Hologramm



## darKuser (9. Mai 2007)

Hi, 
ich bin im augenblick ziehmlich ratlos.. Ich wollte ein Internet-seiten layout in hologramm optic machen..also die "fenster" in denen die schrift ist ...und irgend wie hab ich da eine... mir will einfach nicht einfallen wie ich das am besten machen kann. (hologramm optic starwars like) 

halt so das es aussiht als ob die fenster in den raum pojeziert werden... der rest is kein problem nur die hologramm optic  

danke schon mal


----------



## Leola13 (9. Mai 2007)

Hai,

hast du mal ein Beispielbild.
Spontan fällt mir da nur ein die Ebenedeckkraft zu reduzieren, so daß der Hintergrund durchscheint und evtl. das Ganze weichzuzeichnen, so daß es etwas unschrf wirkt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Michael Aringer (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

so pauschal kann man das wohl nicht beschreiben. Du erwähnst StarWars - da denke ich in erster Linie an den kleinen R2-D2 der das Bild von Prinzessin Leia bei ObiWan projiziert. Also etwas grünstichig oder blaustichig, mit Störstreifen und einer art Lichtschein, der vom Projektor zur Projektion strahlt. Es ist also eigentlich eine dreidimensionale Projektion und kein Hologramm.

Im Grunde lebt dieser Effekt von der Animation, da hier besonders flimmernde Streifen und Störrauschen das Bild zu dem machen, was wir von StarWars kennen. Trotzdem kann man den Effekt sicherlich auch stillstehend umsetzen. Am besten man setzt hier Pfade ein die mit diversen Transparenz-, Verlaufs- und Ebeneneffekten bestückt werden. Ich habe im Augenblick leider keine Zeit mich länger damit zu beschäftigen, aber vielleicht können andere mit dieser Einleitung diverse Tutorials ausfindig machen?!

Zu dem Thema fällt mir übrigens ein Tutorial ein, dass sich mit diesem Effekt im 3D-Programm Cinema 4D beschäftigt hat. Vielleicht wäre hier ein 3D-Programm keine schlechte Wahl.

Servus, Michael


----------



## darKuser (11. Mai 2007)

ah danke. das war der denk anstoß  damit  kann man doch arbeiten ^^ ich poste dann das fertige ergebniss. 

Kann mir noch einer sagen wie ich die Einträge aus der History in die Aktionen rein haue ...das ich wenn ich ein fester aufwendig bearbeitet hab, einfach alle schritte auf das 2te übertrage ? Ich will ja nicht die ganze zeit probieren und alles aufnehmen.
danke


----------



## Muster Max (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo darKuser,



> Kann mir noch einer sagen wie ich die Einträge aus der History in die Aktionen rein haue...
> das ich wenn ich ein fester aufwendig bearbeitet hab, einfach alle schritte auf das 2te übertrage ?



Das geht in Photoshop leider nicht direkt. Wäre aber mal ein interessanter Featurerequest
für Adobe.



> einfach alle schritte auf das 2te übertrage ?



Vielleicht könntest Du über den Menüpunkt "Bild" -> "Bild duplizieren" einfach eine Kopie
Deines bearbeiteten Dokumentes erstellen dort sind dann ja auch alle "Einstellungsebenen"
Farbverläufe etc. vorhanden und dort bräuchtest Du dann "nur" noch die wesentlichen Bild-
inhalte ändern. Ist bestimmt nich das was Du Dir damit versprochen hattest aber vielleicht
hilfts ja doch einwenig.

mfg Muster Max

P.S.: Ich bin schon gespannt auf Dein Hologrammergebnisbild


----------



## blount (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo *darKuser*,



			
				darKuser hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich will ja nicht die ganze zeit probieren und alles aufnehmen.


Darum wirst du wohl leider nicht herum kommen. Aber wenn
du den Ablauf über die Aktionen aufgenommen hast, kannst
du die verschiedenen Schritte in den Aktionen nochmals
bearbeiten. Das heisst überflüssige herauslöschen und neue
hinzufügen.

Vielleicht kannst du dir darüber einige Arbeit ersparen.


VG,
blount


----------

